# Is it really hard to get "Hotel Room"category in Aulani in Aug



## spaulino (May 28, 2015)

Is it really that hard to get just "hotel room" category in Aulani in Aug? Been looking on websites and to get 2 nights in Aug and the only thing coming up are the villas ocean view and they are the most expensive ones. I also went to some site to rent owners points but no inventory there either for Aug for Hotel Room category. I dont need a huge room. We'll be in Oahu for 2 weeks, already have hotel room in Waikiki and some days staying with family and thought I can squeeze in 2 days at Aulani so my kids can try it...  I guess if I can't find one, we'll have to try Turtle Bay Resort.


----------



## DeniseM (May 28, 2015)

People make their reservations for Aulani very early to get the cheapest rates, and the least expensive units go first - it's just too late in the year.


----------



## frank808 (May 28, 2015)

Hotel room categories for dvc at aulani go quick becauae they are cheap points wise.  I waited and booked a week after the 11 month window opened for owners at aulani and hotel rooms were all gone.  Usually the lowest point categories go first.  Also i believe there are only 5 to 8 rooms in the hotel category.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 28, 2015)

I just did a cursory check of availability for August and September. There are only a few isolated dates with studio or hotel openings.


----------



## spaulino (May 29, 2015)

thanks everyone. I just booked at Turtle Bay for a couple of days just in case I never find one at Disney Aulani... which is not looking good at this time so i guess we'll spend that couple days at Turtle with hubby golfing. :rofl:


----------



## BocaBoy (May 29, 2015)

spaulino said:


> thanks everyone. I just booked at Turtle Bay for a couple of days just in case I never find one at Disney Aulani... which is not looking good at this time so i guess we'll spend that couple days at Turtle with hubby golfing. :rofl:



Why not try Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club?  It is a lovely resort and just a short walk from Aulani.  You could check out Aulani while there.


----------



## spaulino (Jun 1, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> Why not try Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club?  It is a lovely resort and just a short walk from Aulani.  You could check out Aulani while there.



Hi Bobaboy - cuz my fist use for the one I just purchased is 2017... And we most likely will stay Marriott KoÓlina next year too but I just wanted the kids to try Aulani for just 2 days to enjoy their pools and other amenities they have..    And since I couldn't get one, i booked 2 days at Turtle Bay Resort instead... It's not Disney but they can enjoy the snorkeling and hubby can enjoy golfing up in North Shore as well.


----------



## lawboy2001 (Aug 2, 2015)

spaulino said:


> Is it really that hard to get just "hotel room" category in Aulani in Aug? Been looking on websites and to get 2 nights in Aug and the only thing coming up are the villas ocean view and they are the most expensive ones. I also went to some site to rent owners points but no inventory there either for Aug for Hotel Room category. I dont need a huge room. We'll be in Oahu for 2 weeks, already have hotel room in Waikiki and some days staying with family and thought I can squeeze in 2 days at Aulani so my kids can try it...  I guess if I can't find one, we'll have to try Turtle Bay Resort.



You'll need to own at Aulani to get to book the 'hotel room' DVC rooms.  There are only a few of them, so they are scooped up 11 months before check in.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 2, 2015)

Back in May (off season!), we booked a few one-night stays at Aulani (for two days of resort access), and hotel room availability was pretty much non-existent.  Studio availability was very tight, and most of the studios available were the higher points ones (ocean view).  There was a good amount of 1BR and 2BR availability, but that was more points than we wanted to use.  We ended up getting studios, but didn't have many dates to choose from.  If we had been booking multi-day stays, I'm not sure there would have been ANY to choose from.

Availability does change, so check it regularly.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree with everyone else. We assume you do mean THIS August….as in "now"??? 

It doesn't look like from your signature you own at DVC. As said owners will get first shot, Aulani owners at 11 mod, the rest of us DVC members at 7 months. At many DVC locations the least expensive (on points) rooms/villas go super fast for 2 reasons: 1) they're CHEAPER, 2) there are so, so few of that category.

I hope things work for you to stay at Aulani. I think it's the most amazing resort Disney as a whole has built anywhere. It's a very special place. Good luck!


----------

